# New visa application rules for skilled workers in Canterbury, New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Employers wanting to hire overseas workers for jobs in the Canterbury region of New Zealand, except skilled professions or those on a skill shortage list, will need to follow new visa application rules from the end of this month. There are severe shortages of a number of skills in the area where the major rebuild [...]

Click to read the full news article: New visa application rules for skilled workers in Canterbury, New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

